# Google Pixel phones - news, updates



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

I'll take either if anyone's got any going spare. 



Pixel 2, Phone by Google – Google Store

Prices from £629.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

Specs: 


> Operating System
> Android 8.0.0, Oreo
> 
> Display
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2017)

Had a Pixel, brilliant phone, but too much bezel for 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

No wireless charging or headphone jack FFS.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 4, 2017)

When my Nexus 6p finally conks out I've got my eye on a Pixel 2 XL. The battery is starting to fade now so I reckon I've only got another six months before I need a new phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2017)

editor said:


> No wireless charging or headphone jack FFS.


No headphone jack is weak 

Glad I went for the S8 this year. Headphone jack, sd card slot, little bezel etc. I loved my Pixel but it wasn't waterproof so I trashed it  Would prefer Pixel cos it's pure Android but no headphone socket means it'll always be a no from me


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

I remember when each smartphone launch heralded a real step forward, and there was some excitement about it all. 
I'd be more than happy with my Samsung S7 for a very very long time if the battery life doubled. Sadly, like all bloody phones, it's going into reverse.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 4, 2017)

Not the kind of guy to say I told you so, but ......


----------



## cybershot (Oct 4, 2017)

Also note the XL costs more than the iPhone 8 plus! Thought it was worth mentioning.

With OS updates for two years no doubt and then security updates for the 3rd year only followed by nada in the 4th year if past is to go by.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Not the kind of guy to say I told you so, but ......


So what? I don't need you to point out the obvious facts that I've been saying for some time.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Also note the XL costs more than the iPhone 8 plus! Thought it was worth mentioning.
> 
> With OS updates for two years no doubt and then security updates for the 3rd year only followed by nada in the 4th year if past is to go by.


The Google Pixel 2 XL starts at £799 for 64GB and costs £899 for 128GB. Same as the iPhone 8 Plus, but a shitload cheaper than the iPhone X.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Also note the XL costs more than the iPhone 8 plus! Thought it was worth mentioning.
> 
> With OS updates for two years no doubt and then security updates for the 3rd year only followed by nada in the 4th year if past is to go by.


There's a new thing by Google called Project Treble, which sounds like it's going to sort out the update issue. I've tried to find info on it, but the articles I've read are not very in-depth, but the jist of it seems to be a layer that sits between the hardware and the operating system that doesn't change very often. So Google can update Android, and it'll _just work _on older phones (Android 8+).

Should help with the update issue if it's as good as what they say.

Also, there's another thing that happened recently in that Linux changed their LTS (long term support) version from 2 years support to 6, so again, another crucial part of the system will remain stable for much longer, in theory making upgrades both easier, and cheaper.

There's a chance this, and any new handsets after this, will get updates as long as Apple's phones do.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

I broke my 6p last week and huawei have said 140 quid to fix so I may be in the market for one of these. Bit too pricey though so might just get the one from last year. 

No headphone jack is really annoying but at least they have justified it by stating that it's to ensure the phone is waterproof.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2017)

editor said:


> So what? I don't need you to point out the obvious facts that I've been saying for some time.



That the headphone jack is the most amazing thing ever and is why Android phones will reign supreme for years to come?


----------



## rich! (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I broke my 6p last week and huawei have said 140 quid to fix so I may be in the market for one of these. Bit too pricey though so might just get the one from last year.
> 
> No headphone jack is really annoying but at least they have justified it by stating that it's to ensure the phone is waterproof.



weird as my waterproof Sony has a headphone jack...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2017)

rich! said:


> weird as my waterproof Sony has a headphone jack...


S8 is waterproof too, with headphone jack


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

Nexus phones are usually underwhelming in the face of Samsung's best product and this is no exception.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Nexus phones are usually underwhelming in the face of Samsung's best product and this is no exception.


I would still prefer to have pure Android rather than Samsung's TouchWiz and Bixby bollocks, but yeah hardware wise Samsung are ahead


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> S8 is waterproof too, with headphone jack



It's not according to EE when I phoned up to complain it wouldn't charge, due to moisture in the charging port, just water resistant. Despite having been no where near anything damp. Luckily the update that was scheduled sorted it out.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> I would still prefer to have pure Android rather than Samsung's TouchWiz and Bixby bollocks, but yeah hardware wise Samsung are ahead


I like TouchWiz - for a long time (until 7.1?) it was significantly ahead in usability compared to the mess that is the vanilla Android UI. Still is in part. However I'm well aware this isn't a popular opinion!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I like TouchWiz - for a long time (until 7.1?) it was significantly ahead in usability compared to the mess that is the vanilla Android UI. Still is in part. However I'm well aware this isn't a popular opinion!



I really didn't like in earlier versions. On the Note 2 and 4 I installed Nova Launcher. On the S8 (and maybe earlier I guess) though they seem to have realy got it nailed.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2017)

These look fucking shit compared to Samsung designed phones.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I really didn't like in earlier versions. On the Note 2 and 4 I installed Nova Launcher. On the S8 (and maybe earlier I guess) though they seem to have realy got it nailed.


Some fundamental bits of the stock Android experience are really poor, like taking your phone on/off silent.

iPhone: switch on the side

Samsung: three-phase ringer/vibrate/silent control in the top bar there by default

Android: No top bar control for this as such. Instead we have Do Not Disturb, which has its own configuration and implications beyond just sound. You can use the volume buttons to move between vibrate and sounds instead except you'll then have to set your ringer volume manually each time and bleeuuughhhh...

Give me TouchWiz every time!


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Some fundamental bits of the stock Android experience are really poor, like taking your phone on/off silent.
> 
> iPhone: switch on the side
> 
> ...



That's something I've moaned about for years. I used to love Nokia's profiles but no-one seems to have tried that since their demise.

It's quite easy to get a silence widget from play though.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> That's something I've moaned about for years. I used to love Nokia's profiles but no-one seems to have tried that since their demise.
> 
> It's quite easy to get a silence widget from play though.


Yeah, I did that when I had a Nexus 5X for work. Shouldn't be necessary in the first place though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Some fundamental bits of the stock Android experience are really poor, like taking your phone on/off silent.
> 
> iPhone: switch on the side
> 
> ...


I had exactly this with my mums phone the other day. Explaining to her how to do it was akin to nailing custard to a wall.

"Well, why hasn't mine got little button on the side like yours?" 

Why indeed...


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 5, 2017)

It's two taps for silent.

Edit swipe tap. Whatever.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

The very very worst method of silencing a phone is the apple hardware button. It's fucking shite.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2017)

I really think Samsung missed a trick by not making the Bixby button easily remapable, so it could have been used for things like this.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I really think Samsung missed a trick by not making the Bixby button easily remapable, so it could have been used for things like this.



Or just not bothering with Bixby at all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Or just not bothering with Bixby at all.



Well yes. 

But they've found space for another hardware button, which is potentially quite useful.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

cybershot said:


> That the headphone jack is the most amazing thing ever and is why Android phones will reign supreme for years to come?


Nope, never ever said anything remotely like that. Why are you trying to pick a daft fight? I do think it is fucking annoying to have a phone without a headphone socket though, and it's a backward step in usability for most consumers who like to charge and listen to music at the same time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> The very very worst method of silencing a phone is the apple hardware button. It's fucking shite.


Can be done without having to unlock the phone, or even look at it. Can be done by touch in your pocket if need be. It's great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyway, these phones. Look's like they're copying Apple not just with the future of headphones but the stupid pricing too


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can be done without having to unlock the phone, or even look at it. Can be done by touch in your pocket if need be. It's great.



Can even be done when you put it in your pocket whether you want to do it or not!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> but at least they have justified it by stating that it's to ensure the phone is waterproof.


Nope, as the below messages point out...


rich! said:


> weird as my waterproof Sony has a headphone jack...





twentythreedom said:


> S8 is waterproof too, with headphone jack


Also, HTC (who made the Pixel) have their own devices which are waterproof and have headphone jacks. It's bullshit cost cutting/differential/whatever. 


mauvais said:


> Nexus phones are usually underwhelming in the face of Samsung's best product and this is no exception.


This is not a Nexus phone.


mauvais said:


> Some fundamental bits of the stock Android experience are really poor, like taking your phone on/off silent.
> 
> iPhone: switch on the side
> 
> ...


Funny that, because it's one of the most complained about 'features' of iOS/iPhones on the Apple forums I read.

See this recent Reddit thread: 

Also, someone posted this 'relevant' XKCD but I don't get it? xkcd: Ringer Volume/Media Volume


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> This is not a Nexus phone.


Meh, it's the same thing, you know what I mean. Revolving-door contract manufactured phones with vanilla Android. They're rarely brilliant, and not surprisingly so.



> Also, someone posted this 'relevant' XKCD but I don't get it? xkcd: Ringer Volume/Media Volume


On Android, using the hardware volume controls, you can only set the media volume (YouTube and the like) once the media content begins playing. Before that it sets the ringer volume instead.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Meh, it's the same thing, you know what I mean. Revolving-door contract manufactured phones with vanilla Android. They're rarely brilliant, and not surprisingly so.


Ish. They've replaced Nexus phones, but they're very different things. I know you know all the following, but anyway..

Nexus phones were 'dev phones', which were meant to be the reference model for the next version of Android. They were never meant to be aimed at the general public, and that's why they sometimes lagged behind in grunt or camera quality. They were also cheap, which helped the devs so that Google could get more apps in the app store, when the iOS/Android wars were still being fought on things like number of apps.

Mostly, they were great all round devices, though. The Nexus One, S and 4 and 5 have been some of the best Android phones ever.

They were not meant to compete with the iPhone.

Pixels are definitely consumer facing, and they're a direct competitor iPhones. Or, that's the plan. And the price and marketing and specs reflects that.

Customer service is reportedly better now, too, whereas if you had a Nexus phone you were basically on your own. But that didn't matter much because they were so cheap, and it was mostly devs and nerds buying them anyway who generally require less support.

On Android, using the hardware volume controls, you can only set the media volume (YouTube and the like) once the media content begins playing. Before that it sets the ringer volume instead.[/QUOTE]
Gocha. It's a dig at Android rather than iOS


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

By the end of 'Nexus' devices, like the 5X and 6P, they were already consumer-oriented. Certainly it's been a journey towards that point, and the Pixel line represents something close to the end of it (although they are still relevant to devs in terms of accessing new software on real devices early enough). Google are still pretty rubbish at individual retail consumer relationships too.

But there is at least one reason these aren't great phones: contract manufacturing is self-limiting. HTC or whoever else isn't ever going to be in any rush to eclipse their own branded top-of-the-line products. Fine if you want a dependable midrange phone, less so if you want something exciting and competitive. Nor is there a consistent experience across iterations of hardware, unlike buying into Apple or Samsung product families, because the contract is revolving, presumably to spread the wealth amongst the Android manufacturing ecosystem.

Any differentiators are largely left to the software, but that's flawed too because availability to branded devices has much improved of late.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

Fez909 The waterproof thing is definitely suspicious. I was merely lauding Google for attempting to justify it as opposed to Apple's stance of 'this is how it is, fuck all of you cunts'


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> On Android, using the hardware volume controls, you can only set the media volume (YouTube and the like) once the media content begins playing. Before that it sets the ringer volume instead.



Not on my Nexus 6p, there's a drop down menu to choose between ringer, media and alarm volume


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Not on my Nexus 6p, there's a drop down menu to choose between ringer, media and alarm volume


As on all Android phones, but that's not just using hardware controls.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> As on all Android phones, but that's not just using hardware controls.



Not on my shitty Moto 4g (currently using it after breaking my 6P). You have to go into settings which is fucked up. That's Android doing that though.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Not on my shitty Moto 4g (currently using it after breaking my 6P). You have to go into settings which is fucked up. That's Android doing that though.


Whaaat? Fucked up indeed - I hate Motorola software.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

I liked the on/off volume switch that my Palm had (and that Apple nicked). Nice and simple.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2017)

i've got the 3 slider controls from drop down on moto 4g


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Whaaat? Fucked up indeed - I hate Motorola software.



It's Android v5.1 that is doing it. But fuck motorola too, the phone is fucking shit.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> It's Android v5.1 that is doing it.


I just tried it on an emulator and you're right. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2017)

souljacker said:


> It's Android v5.1 that is doing it. But fuck motorola too, the phone is fucking shit.



Depends what your used to. I was impressed how capable the G4 was for the price, although not enough to not to pass it on to my GF. She thinks it's great.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> or is there a consistent experience across iterations of hardware, unlike buying into Apple or Samsung product families, because the contract is revolving, presumably to spread the wealth amongst the Android manufacturing ecosystem.


Is that true?

When it was a Nexus, fair enough, But now it's a Pixel, which is Google designed - not just endorsed - then surely it's going to be consistent? HTC made the Pixel 1 and Pixel XL. They've also made the Pixel 2 but the Pixel 2 XL is manufactured by LG. If I didn't know that (and I didn't until just Googling now), I'd think they were made by the same people (the XLs).


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2017)

Google Pixel 2 reviewed: Sets new record for overall smartphone camera quality - DxOMark

Impressive for a single lens. New highest score, topping the iPhone 8 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 which had scores of 94.

Seems cameras really seem to be where the competitive nature of these phones are going.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Is that true?
> 
> When it was a Nexus, fair enough, But now it's a Pixel, which is Google designed - not just endorsed - then surely it's going to be consistent? HTC made the Pixel 1 and Pixel XL. They've also made the Pixel 2 but the Pixel 2 XL is manufactured by LG. If I didn't know that (and I didn't until just Googling now), I'd think they were made by the same people (the XLs).


If we limit this to the Pixel range, there's not enough evidence yet to say either way. Don't forget the Pixel C too - not sure who actually made that.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2017)

mauvais said:


> If we limit this to the Pixel range, there's not enough evidence yet to say either way. Don't forget the Pixel C too - not sure who actually made that.


Google made it themselves, apparently. Which I find hard to believe?

Either way, we have 9 Pixel devices so far. 2 tablets, 3 Chromebooks and 4 phones. Manufacturers are Google, HTC and LG. And so far, there's no inconsistent experience between them, so I don't think you can criticise them for that...yet.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Google Pixel 2 reviewed: Sets new record for overall smartphone camera quality - DxOMark
> 
> Impressive for a single lens. New highest score, topping the iPhone 8 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 which had scores of 94.
> 
> Seems cameras really seem to be where the competitive nature of these phones are going.


Bloody hell


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2017)

Was due an upgrade, yesterday I could have had a pixel 1 for an upfront cost of £1k, today I could get a P2 for no cost at all.

Pre ordered a black one, should arrive by 19th.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Nexus phones were 'dev phones', which were meant to be the reference model for the next version of Android. They were never meant to be aimed at the general public, and that's why they sometimes lagged behind in grunt or camera quality. They were also cheap, which helped the devs so that Google could get more apps in the app store, when the iOS/Android wars were still being fought on things like number of apps.



I know what you mean, but I dont agree. Yes they were in part reference models for the upcoming version of Android, so there was an obvious appeal for devs looking to get the new OS asap without having to wait for manufacturers to maybe offer an android update, and avoiding added bloatware. But they were marketed at consumers too and they didnt always lag behind in terms of grunt & other features. I had the Galaxy Nexus and it was certainly marketed as a higher end consumer smartphone.

Googles lack of commitment to keep releasing new versions of android for nexus devices once they were a couple of years old is one of the reasons I ditched google and never looked back.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 6, 2017)

The Pixel 2 proves headphone jacks are truly doomed


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2017)

cybershot said:


> The Pixel 2 proves headphone jacks are truly doomed



Hopefully Samsung doesn't get the memo. Whilst I hardly ever use it, as have Chromecast at home and Bluetooth in car, I appreciate the ability to connect to old school stereo kit.

I dont really get the desire to remove it either. It can't cost that much and the S8 shows they can still be built in and not compromise.


----------



## xenon (Oct 6, 2017)

No 5g wifi? Bit meh.


----------



## MBV (Oct 6, 2017)

Tempted by the Pixel one XL for £400. Would hope to get £50 for my 5X. Decisions.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## souljacker (Oct 6, 2017)

xenon said:


> No 5g wifi? Bit meh.



eh?


----------



## xenon (Oct 6, 2017)

souljacker said:


> eh?


"Wi-Fi 2.4G • Bluetooth 5.0"


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

xenon said:


> "Wi-Fi 2.4G • Bluetooth 5.0"


And you think that's a thing that's going to bother many people?


----------



## xenon (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a bit lame for a premium phone not to have 5g wifi these days.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 6, 2017)

It's got 802.11ac, the very latest standard (that only works on 5Ghz). Not sure where you are getting your info from xenon


----------



## cybershot (Oct 6, 2017)

That must be wrong or all hell would be breaking loose.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 6, 2017)

editor said:


> And you think that's a thing that's going to bother many people?



They should be bothered. 2.4Ghz is very crowded these days.


----------



## xenon (Oct 6, 2017)

souljacker said:


> It's got 802.11ac, the very latest standard (that only works on 5Ghz). Not sure where you are getting your info from xenon



Didn't look it up. Just going by Editor's list of specs on page 1. Was just a typo then, fair enough.

Still don't like this removing headphone jack trend.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 7, 2017)

Such a great camera, then this.... Clearly Google only expect people to have this phone for '3 years' as per the google spokesperson.

Google Photos will limit Pixel 2 users' uploads after 2020


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 7, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Such a great camera, then this.... Clearly Google only expect people to have this phone for '3 years' as per the google spokesperson.
> 
> Google Photos will limit Pixel 2 users' uploads after 2020



I guess it's about right for many. I assume you can pay for extra storage in Drive after that?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Such a great camera, then this.... Clearly Google only expect people to have this phone for '3 years' as per the google spokesperson.
> 
> Google Photos will limit Pixel 2 users' uploads after 2020


Seems a decent deal to me. 



> With Pixel 2 you get free, unlimited original-quality storage for photos and videos uploaded through the end of 2020, and free, unlimited high-quality storage for photos uploaded afterwards. After 2020, there is no change to the photos you took before 2020 and you will always have access to those in original quality.
> 
> This is new for this year. We know that people tend to change their phone every 2-3 years so for Pixel 2, we are offering storage in line with that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 14, 2017)

dfm said:


> Tempted by the Pixel one XL for £400. Would hope to get £50 for my 5X. Decisions.



I reckon a first-gen Pixel XL for (effectively) £350 is the best bang-for-your-buck in phones right now. Both original Pixels are still tremendous devices.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 18, 2017)

depends on the internal storage.  32gb and no sdcard slot is quite small thesedays.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2017)

And as mentioned above, Google's poor update/security policy. First gen Pixel has 2 years life left in it in terms of security updates. The recent KRACK exploit just shows how poorly Android devices are left open to security vulnerabilities.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

cybershot said:


> And as mentioned above, Google's poor update/security policy. First gen Pixel has 2 years life left in it in terms of security updates. The recent KRACK exploit just shows how poorly Android devices are left open to security vulnerabilities.


Unless your device is really old, surely?

*Apple: *The iPhone and iPad maker confirmed to sister-site CNET that fixes for iOS, macOS, watchOS and tvOS are in beta, and will be rolling it out in a software update in a few weeks.
*Google:* Google told sister-site _CNET_ that the company is "aware of the issue, and we will be patching any affected devices in the coming weeks."

Here's every patch for KRACK Wi-Fi vulnerability available right now


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2017)

It will be interesting to see the speed of which Android devices get this fix. I'm guessing some will be at the mercy of their vendor, adding another delay into the mix.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2017)

I like my Pixel 2 but I'm struggling to find a decent screen protector for it. I need a case too but don't have fifty quid for an otterbox one.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 20, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I like my Pixel 2 but I'm struggling to find a decent screen protector for it. I need a case too but don't have fifty quid for an otterbox one.



I love my Spigen case for my 6P, only 9.99 for the pixel2 version.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I love my Spigen case for my 6P, only 9.99 for the pixel2 version.


Looks good... Can't see one for the pixel 2


----------



## souljacker (Oct 20, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Looks good... Can't see one for the pixel 2



I can see one for the XL but not the standard. That's odd because they make one for every other smartphone available.


----------



## elbows (Oct 24, 2017)

Have they messed up the screen? How in 2017 is burn-in an issue? Confused!

Google phone hit by 'burn in' problems


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

elbows said:


> Have they messed up the screen? How in 2017 is burn-in an issue? Confused!
> 
> Google phone hit by 'burn in' problems


It does seem really odd that this would happen. Not a problem for me, mind, as I can't afford one.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2017)

The screen on the XL does seem to be an issue. I've had no problems with the little one.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2017)

elbows said:


> Have they messed up the screen? How in 2017 is burn-in an issue? Confused!
> 
> Google phone hit by 'burn in' problems



OLED screens are really bad for burn in apparently. Seen people complaining about it on S8s and the like as well, so not just a pixel issue.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new mobile device. Since I would rather be dipped in dogshit than be caught dead with an Apple product, I thought I'd check this out.

...no headphone socket? Are you fucking kidding me? 

Not this one then. Are there any manufacturers who make phones better by actually *adding* features?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

NoXion said:


> I'm in the market for a new mobile device. Since I would rather be dipped in dogshit than be caught dead with an Apple product, I thought I'd check this out.
> 
> ...no headphone socket? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Not this one then. Are there any manufacturers who make phones better by actually *adding* features?


Samsung s8 will have all you need. £500 on ebay.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Samsung s8 will have all you need. £500 on ebay.



Had a look at the S8+ on Amazon, looks good and it seems that I can buy it directly from Samsung for about £600.

I hear that Samsung batteries can be rather inflammatory. Am I at significant risk of roasted or exploded testicles if I acquire one of their devices?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Had a look at the S8+ on Amazon, looks good and it seems that I can buy it directly from Samsung for about £600.
> 
> I hear that Samsung batteries can be rather inflammatory. Am I at significant risk of roasted or exploded testicles if I acquire one of their devices?



I think after that debacle with the Note 7 the 8 will have been rather well tested! My testicles hasn't been roasted at any rate.


----------



## hendo (Oct 31, 2017)

I was on the point of plumping for the Pixel 2. Then....this:
Google's phone woes: The Pixel and the damage done


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

hendo said:


> I was on the point of plumping for the Pixel 2. Then....this:
> Google's phone woes: The Pixel and the damage done


I'd look at some of the other reviews and maybe ask a few Pixel users before basing your decision on that one article. They don't appear to have actually reviewed the phone themselves.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2017)

The Pixel 2 XL has another screen issue: unresponsive edges


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2017)

Pixel 2 remains the best smartphone camera according to DXO. Beating the iPhone X off by one point, although the iPhone is better for stills overall.

Apple iPhone X: Top performer for stills - DxOMark


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 16, 2017)

Ordered the XL from carphone warehouse yesterday, should arrive on Monday


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 5, 2018)

tempted by the pixel 2 but might wait for the pixel 3....


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> tempted by the pixel 2 but might wait for the pixel 3....


I doubt if that's coming out any time soon.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2018)

I really recommend the Pixel 2 XL.


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2018)

PC World has the non XL for £500.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2018)

curry has smaller one for 499.

i'm tempted by the xl as i hate small phones. what is odd is that we don't have any up-to-date reviews of the phone. all i can find is reviews from 2 months ago.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2018)

actually, think i'll hold on. too many issues with the phone which should not be there for the price. I'll wait for the next version.....


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2018)

£100 off the Pixel 2 XL for anyone that's been considering it, expires April 4.

Pixel 2, Ask more of your phone - Google Store


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2018)

I want to escape the tyranny of the apple and i need a new phone (a fully charged battery on my iphone 5 now lasts about 4 hrs ) .. is this the way to do it?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> I want to escape the tyranny of the apple and i need a new phone (a fully charged battery on my iphone 5 now lasts about 4 hrs ) .. is this the way to do it?


I'd go for the Samsung S9 or the much cheaper S8. Wireless charging for the win!


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2018)

I hate the whole process of getting a new phone, just been through the hard sell from EE wrestling over my pac code


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm very happy with my Pixel 1 after switching from iPhones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd go for the Samsung S9 or the much cheaper S8. Wireless charging for the win!



I'd imagine you can probably get some great deals on the S8 right now, especially if you are willing to negotiate hard. 

I was really exited for wireless charging, but  find I rarely use it. I think possibly as the thing charges so fast on a cable it makes wireless feel a bit old school in terms of waiting time.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2018)

Have found the pixel 2 for 30 a month (with calls and so on) i think that's good (?)
Google Pixel 2 Deals | Contract, SIM Free & Upgrade | Mobiles.co.uk
That's less than half of what EE charge if you want to get the same phone directly from them. It is all kind of baffling.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> Have found the pixel 2 for 30 a month (with calls and so on) i think that's good (?)
> Google Pixel 2 Deals | Contract, SIM Free & Upgrade | Mobiles.co.uk
> That's less than half of what EE charge if you want to get the same phone directly from them. It is all kind of baffling.



Yup totally. Despite being on the same network. Shouldnt apply to a Pixel, but in the past the bonus of getting them this way was they were free of the network crap that comes pre installed on their own phones.

You know there is no memory card or headphones slot on a pixel yeah?


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yup totally. Despite being on the same network. Shouldnt apply to a Pixel, but in the past the bonus of getting them this way was they were free of the network crap that comes pre installed on their own phones.
> 
> You know there is no memory card or headphones slot on a pixel yeah?



I saw that about the headphone socket yep and don't really care as I don't listen to music on my phone anyway. Think i'll go for it - make the bold run for it from the apple congregation.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd imagine you can probably get some great deals on the S8 right now, especially if you are willing to negotiate hard.
> 
> I was really exited for wireless charging, but  find I rarely use it. I think possibly as the thing charges so fast on a cable it makes wireless feel a bit old school in terms of waiting time.


I've got a fast charge wireless pad that is super quick. I just like the convenience of just slapping the thing down on a pad and not having to fiddle about with a cable.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> I want to escape the tyranny of the apple and i need a new phone (a fully charged battery on my iphone 5 now lasts about 4 hrs ) .. is this the way to do it?



The phone is 6 years old, the 4 hour battery life is to be expected. Sadly the iPhone 5 isn't part of the battery replacement program for £25, but a battery replacement from a 3d party would probably not cost much more, and they phone would jump back into life.

Of course the iPhone 5 also doesn't receive updates anymore, so I'd recommend a new phone anyway, but I don't think judging a 6 year old phone only lasting for 4 hours as a reason to diss Apple. 

Again, there may be many other reasons to leave the Apple ecosystem and cost it probably one of them, but if you can get 6 years out of a phone, then you've pretty much got every penny out of it.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks cybershot you're right, and didn't mean to diss apple but as you say want to find my way out of the 'brand loyalty' situation that feels imposed.
Only "downside" I can see is that my parents won't be able to face-time me all day at annoying moments and will have to wait till i'm home at my machine.


----------



## MBV (Jun 8, 2018)

Pixel 2 XL - £110 down, £23 pcm. 4GB data. Seems a decent deal - I have no experience of Voda though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just bought a Pixel 2. Most expensive phone I've ever bought 

Was keen to stay with Sony but their latest Xperia offerings have been lackluster - it was the battery that drew me in, and the camera and water prooofing was the cherry on the top, but the battery on the latest phones is 'average' and the designs are old. The pixel is as good - if not spectacular - in the battery life department, and better at taking pictures. The design is similalarly tired, but I don't care about that.

Waterproof
Decent-ish battery
Stock Android
Amazing camera
Only semi-glass black

Hope it lives up to its price tag  (again)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2018)

OK, had this phone a few days now and no big complaints. Battery great (got up early yesterday, went to bed late last night/this morning - it was still on 70%) but new phones always have good batteries. Camera is the best I've seen on a phone. 

Had some issues connecting to a bluetooth speaker yesterday. Big issues, in fact. I didn't get connected. It's not my speaker, so maybe I missing something that end, but could be an issue considering it has no headphone jack.

Not a fan of the all-round app icons. But I guess that's Android rather than the Pixel. I'm sure a replacement launcher would fix it, but I'm not bothered enough to change.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> OK, had this phone a few days now and no big complaints. Battery great (got up early yesterday, went to bed late last night/this morning - it was still on 70%) but new phones always have good batteries. Camera is the best I've seen on a phone.
> 
> Had some issues connecting to a bluetooth speaker yesterday. Big issues, in fact. I didn't get connected. It's not my speaker, so maybe I missing something that end, but could be an issue considering it has no headphone jack.
> 
> Not a fan of the all-round app icons. But I guess that's Android rather than the Pixel. I'm sure a replacement launcher would fix it, but I'm not bothered enough to change.


You can change all the icons to almost any shape you like - look in the Play Store.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> You can change all the icons to almost any shape you like - look in the Play Store.


I don't want a specific shape. I like(d) the way the icons were whatever shape the app author intended previously - squares, triangles, circles. All mixed.

Is that doable?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I don't want a specific shape. I like(d) the way the icons were whatever shape the app author intended previously - squares, triangles, circles. All mixed.
> 
> Is that doable?


It certainly is but you'll have to rummage around the Play store.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> It certainly is but you'll have to rummage around the Play store.


Ah, fair enough. Like I said, I'm not _that _fussed about it. I liked the variety of shapes, but I suppose it looks more consistent now.

Not a big negative, just something I don't like as much.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Ah, fair enough. Like I said, I'm not _that _fussed about it. I liked the variety of shapes, but I suppose it looks more consistent now.
> 
> Not a big negative, just something I don't like as much.


If you install Nova Launcher you can pretty much set up your home _exactly_ as you want.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> If you install Nova Launcher you can pretty much set up your home _exactly_ as you want.


Yeah, I used to use Nova Launcher on my Sony phones. Going to stick with stock for now as it seems nice enough.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 8, 2018)

interested to see what they do with Pixel 3.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 9, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> interested to see what they do with Pixel 3.



Thinner, lighter, faster, better camera, more expensive. There doesn't seem much more they can do right now.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 9, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thinner, lighter, faster, better camera, more expensive. There doesn't seem much more they can do right now.



face id no doubt, will be good if they keep the fingerprint too, which i think they will.

After the big leaps in camera tech last year, the next gen really needs a good software enhancement now! Think we're about to enter another 2-3 years of minor updates and slow downs as people won't be willing to spend hundreds, scrub that, nearly a thousand on a top tier handheld for minor improvements.

This is when the cheaper handsets get to catch up as they can afford to put better tech in their phones for less and the people who like to buy cheaper phones every 1-2 years get more bang for their buck. Certainly going to start seeing dual lens cameras on cheaper phones this year.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd assumed it already had it as Samsung does both. Its a bit pants having to look at your phone though.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> face id no doubt, will be good if they keep the fingerprint too, which i think they will.
> 
> After the big leaps in camera tech last year, the next gen really needs a good software enhancement now! Think we're about to enter another 2-3 years of minor updates and slow downs as people won't be willing to spend hundreds, scrub that, nearly a thousand on a top tier handheld for minor improvements.
> 
> This is when the cheaper handsets get to catch up as they can afford to put better tech in their phones for less and the people who like to buy cheaper phones every 1-2 years get more bang for their buck. Certainly going to start seeing dual lens cameras on cheaper phones this year.


If it's removed the headphone jack and has no wireless charging, I'm out.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Here's the latest ones.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

This is quite impressive, mind


----------



## dervish (Oct 14, 2020)

Mine should arrive in the next hour. Can't wait.


----------



## dervish (Oct 14, 2020)

So I've been playing with it for a couple of hours and first impressions are overall pretty good. It's very light but feels solid and well built. It's smaller than my previous phone (LG V30) but has pretty much the same size screen, which is gorgeous, 90hz really makes a difference to the perceived speed of the device. Moving everything across was painless and seems to have got a lot of configurations for apps too so don't even need to sign into some things. The only thing I am disappointed in are the speakers which although they claim to be stereo there is a definite bias towards the bottom of the phone which is a bugger for me as I wanted to use it to watch things and the single speaker of the V30 really annoyed me. 

It goes without saying that the camera is obviously amazing, the wide angle is great and produces very nice pictures with very little fisheye effect on the edges. The fingerprint reader on the back is very fast and sensitive, you only need to touch the sensor and the phone is ready. 

Overall, I'm very satisfied with my choice, especially after seeing apples offerings.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2020)

dervish said:


> So I've been playing with it for a couple of hours and first impressions are overall pretty good. It's very light but feels solid and well built. It's smaller than my previous phone (LG V30) but has pretty much the same size screen, which is gorgeous, 90hz really makes a difference to the perceived speed of the device. Moving everything across was painless and seems to have got a lot of configurations for apps too so don't even need to sign into some things. The only thing I am disappointed in are the speakers which although they claim to be stereo there is a definite bias towards the bottom of the phone which is a bugger for me as I wanted to use it to watch things and the single speaker of the V30 really annoyed me.
> 
> It goes without saying that the camera is obviously amazing, the wide angle is great and produces very nice pictures with very little fisheye effect on the edges. The fingerprint reader on the back is very fast and sensitive, you only need to touch the sensor and the phone is ready.
> 
> Overall, I'm very satisfied with my choice, especially after seeing apples offerings.


How much did it cost ya'?


----------



## dervish (Oct 14, 2020)

Bought it from the google store, £599 plus I got the case as well. They have an interest free over 2 years option which is £26 p/m. With my sim only plan running at about a tenner (for 10 GB)  it works out a bit cheaper than a contract.


----------



## dervish (Oct 14, 2020)

And I've just applied for my free Bose QC 35 II headphones (Worth about £200) so pretty good value really.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 14, 2020)

I really really want to upgrade to a Pixel 5 but didn't make up my mind in time to pre-order and now every time I check the google store it's showing as Out of Stock   My old Pixel 2 XL is only hanging on by a thread and keeps randomly powering down  and I'm worried that it's going to expire before I can get a replacement.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 14, 2020)

My mate upgraded (and got the Bose too) so should be able to have a play with one on Friday.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> interested to see what they do with Pixel 3.



Got myself a pixel 4xl after the pixel 3xl started playing up with the usb charging port. £299 or 128gb is a pretty good price.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> interested to see what they do with Pixel 3.



And we are now heading to Pixel 6. How time passes like falling tears...


----------



## MBV (Oct 19, 2021)

Also Android 12 is available for Pixel 3 phones and upwards. Prices of each device looking like they won't be too crazy.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 19, 2021)

MBV said:


> Also Android 12 is available for Pixel 3 phones and upwards. Prices of each device looking like they won't be too crazy.



Yep, downloading it now on my 3XL.


----------



## MBV (Oct 19, 2021)

Mine is installed - I am missing swiping up to get to often used apps not on home screen. Can achieve the same result by pressing search bar but would like the old way to work too.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 19, 2021)

MBV said:


> Mine is installed - I am missing swiping up to get to often used apps not on home screen. Can achieve the same result by pressing search bar but would like the old way to work too.



I seem to still be able to do that.

Don't like the new clock and everything seems massive now. Notifications seem huge!


----------



## MBV (Oct 19, 2021)

I used to swipe up an get a tray of apps to select. This has gone and I get my last used app. I can't complain I chose this upgrade


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2021)

Yet, still this shit is ongoing, thought this was going to be fixed years ago!









						Google’s Pixel 6 doesn’t come with five years of Android updates — only three
					

One place Apple definitely leads




					www.theverge.com


----------



## MBV (Oct 21, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I seem to still be able to do that.
> 
> Don't like the new clock and everything seems massive now. Notifications seem huge!


  Worked this out. You swipe from the middle of the screen to get there.

I've messed up the quoting this is in ref to accessing recently used apps


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

annoying thing about andriod 12 is when you get text or email notification at the top of the screen and drag down to read it, it shows the internet/bluetooth gpay options too. this never happened before


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 14, 2022)

As I'm having GPS issues with my P30 I'm thinking about Pixel 6. Has anyone got one? I don't need top spec performance from the chip, but I do like OLED screen and really good camera and it seems to tick the bill. 

I was actually up for buying it outright, but the deals on Vodaphone are so good it actually seems to make sense to take a contract.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> As I'm having GPS issues with my P30 I'm thinking about Pixel 6.


Have you tried all these? You've probably got a better camera with the P30!


			https://thedroidguy.com/how-to-fix-huawei-p30-gps-not-working-gps-location-issues-1106937


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 14, 2022)

editor said:


> Have you tried all these? You've probably got a better camera with the P30!
> 
> 
> https://thedroidguy.com/how-to-fix-huawei-p30-gps-not-working-gps-location-issues-1106937



Really? I'd assumed that because it's well reviewed for camera and it's almost three years newer it would at least be a little better! FWIW I hardly ever use zoom, even though I know the P30 one is supposed to be great.

Thanks for the link. It's a hell of a list. Amazingly I've tried most of them, just done a network reset though. Not tried in safe mode, not sure how helpful that would be as I need an app to test it properly. Also hard to diagnose intermittent stuff, although 4 days hill walking in Scotland should definitely let me know either way. 

I see there is a pretty good sale on the OnePlus 9 Pro, which makes it a similar price to the Pixel 6, but it's a bit bigger then I'd like and I don't really like curved screens.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Really? I'd assumed that because it's well reviewed for camera and it's almost three years newer it would at least be a little better! FWIW I hardly ever use zoom, even though I know the P30 one is supposed to be great.
> 
> Thanks for the link. It's a hell of a list. Amazingly I've tried most of them, just done a network reset though. Not tried in safe mode, not sure how helpful that would be as I need an app to test it properly. Also hard to diagnose intermittent stuff, although 4 days hill walking in Scotland should definitely let me know either way.
> 
> I see there is a pretty good sale on the OnePlus 9 Pro, which makes it a similar price to the Pixel 6, but it's a bit bigger then I'd like and I don't really like curved screens.


To be honest, I'd kind of like to have an excuse to update my P30 Pro but it still takes fantastic photos that seem as good as the latest top of the line models (or pretty damn close).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2022)

editor said:


> To be honest, I'd kind of like to have an excuse to update my P30 Pro but it still takes fantastic photos that seem as good sad the latest top of the line models (or pretty damn close).



Yes. I guess I feel the same, never had a phone age some so well got some great photos on holiday recently. The battery is showing it's age after 3 years, but I still get all day out of it. It's fast enough for day to day use. I'd quite like 5g, but tbh 4g with EE was blinding, slightly regret switching to 3, but EE didn't even try to be competitive for sim only contracts. 

So I'll just have to see how the GPS works in Scotland before going shopping. My OH doesn't use GPS that much and her Honor is even older then mine (and was a lot cheaper) and it shows, so it won't go in the bin that's for sure.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2022)

I've been using the Pixel 6 for about 3 days now. It's a pretty nice phone and does feel like a small upgrade from the P30. Not had a chance to properly use the camera, but I'm out in the Peak District tomorrow, so will try then. The screen is a bit bigger and a fair bit nicer, but one thing that does strike me is the phone is noticeably heavier. Not the end of the world, but it surprised me. Think the fingerprint sensor is a bit better.

I'm glad I switched from 3 to Vodaphone, definitely better, although I've not yet done a speed test to show Vodaphone's 5g to be as fast as EEs 4g. Sadly I couldn't find any good deals on EE, but Vodaphone is good enough.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2022)

Have been getting slightly frustrated with no camera shortcut on lock screen so Googled. Turns out double press power button does it. Will take a while to get used to, but will be better when wearing gloves or it's in a waterproof case.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm thinking of going Pixel6.


EE contract ending next month
A cashback deal with ID mobile means that I'd pay £616 over 24 months for the phone and an unlimited phone/sms + *200gb* data  for a £600 phone!
ID is Three in disguise/reseller innit. Their signal here is better than EE which I'm currently with.

How's the phone compared to a Samsung?  Anyone know?    I use Nova Launcher rather than OneUI on Samsungs but 'naked'ish Android on a Pixel appeals.  Used to like the near-naked Android experience on Motorola phones in the past.

My phone is an A71 - comparison between the two *here*

5G is v.limited where I am so that isn't much of a pull for me.  I'd miss the 3.5m jack for headphones but have Btooth buds and headphones anyway.

How are you finding the battery life UnderAnOpenSky ??  Noticeably worse than the A71's according to GSM arena.

Also, surprised the phone is heavier as it is smaller than the A71 too.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2022)

Have decided against


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 7, 2022)

Camera at least as good as my P30


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2022)

Some good deals on the 6 at the moment with the (lower specced) 6A due out imminently at £399.

How is the 6 holding up people? Still 'worth it'??

Specification comparison of the two available here: Compare Google Pixel 6 vs. Google Pixel 6a - GSMArena.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Some good deals on the 6 at the moment with the (lower specced) 6A due out imminently at £399.
> 
> How is the 6 holding up people? Still 'worth it'??
> 
> Specification comparison of the two available here: Compare Google Pixel 6 vs. Google Pixel 6a - GSMArena.com



It's a decent phone. Nothing remarkable about it, but I don't know what I'd need to make a modern phone feel special. It doesn't feel that much better then my old P30, but certainly no worse (apart from being heavier). It won out for me as being the cheapest "premium" smartphone.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2022)

The Guardian is very, very impressed with the new Pixel 6a:



> Google is on a roll. After years of good but not great phones, the Pixel 6a is another excellent model bringing the Android-maker’s magic down to a more affordable price.
> 
> It uses the same recipe that makes Apple’s iPhone SE so good: a mid-range phone with the company’s top chip. That makes the 6a faster than almost any other phone priced at £399 and gives it access to the same features as Google’s flagship phones. The battery life is very good for a smaller phone too.
> 
> ...











						Google Pixel 6a review: this mid-range master is a true bargain
					

Top chip, brilliant camera, great software and solid battery life in a smaller body with a cheaper price




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## souljacker (Jul 22, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Some good deals on the 6 at the moment with the (lower specced) 6A due out imminently at £399.
> 
> How is the 6 holding up people? Still 'worth it'??
> 
> Specification comparison of the two available here: Compare Google Pixel 6 vs. Google Pixel 6a - GSMArena.com


6's have had a lot of bugs apparently. I need a new phone right now so if it came down in price a lot when the 6a comes out, I may be tempted. Although I may just wait and see what happens with the 7 which is apparently coming in the Autumn.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm gonna wait for the 7. Want to upgrade from the Pixel 3XL


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Pixel 7 first unboxing now on youtube. Unboxed in Bangladesh of all places. 

I also really wish google would do a pixel in red colour like apple.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Pixel 7 first unboxing now on youtube. Unboxed in Bangladesh of all places.
> 
> I also really wish google would do a pixel in red colour like apple.



Just buy a red case.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Just buy a red case.



Looking on ebay at the moment.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Pixel 7 first unboxing now on youtube. Unboxed in Bangladesh of all places.
> 
> I also really wish google would do a pixel in red colour like apple.


Is it out or is this a pre release model?

I thought the launch was October. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is it out or is this a pre release model?
> 
> I thought the launch was October. I could be wrong, of course.



Launch is in October. But I want to get the case before I order it. But I'm going to wait till closer to October. I think more better cases will be on sale closer to the release date. I do need a new phone as Pixel 3 no longer gets security updates and I aint comfortable using banking apps without security updates


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Launch is in October. But I want to get the case before I order it. But I'm going to wait till closer to October. I think more better cases will be on sale closer to the release date. I do need a new phone as Pixel 3 no longer gets security updates and I aint comfortable using banking apps without security updates


Ah right.

Yes, I read about the 3's getting their last security updates this or last week. Good time to move on as you say.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Launch is in October. But I want to get the case before I order it. But I'm going to wait till closer to October. I think more better cases will be on sale closer to the release date. I do need a new phone as Pixel 3 no longer gets security updates and I aint comfortable using banking apps without security updates



It's not like delivery takes long for a case? I normally order one when I get the phone and when it's out there will be a much better selection.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm getting slightly tempted by the upcoming Pixel 7. 

My Huawei P30 still works absolutely fine - the battery life and camera are still bloody amazing - but annoyingly some things won't work with it  - like the Samsung smartwatches. Which is irritating,


----------



## jakejb79 (Sep 21, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm getting slightly tempted by the upcoming Pixel 7.
> 
> My Huawei P30 still works absolutely fine - the battery life and camera are still bloody amazing - but annoyingly some things won't work with it  - like the Samsung smartwatches. Which is irritating,


CEX will give you £100 or more for that model if you wanted to trade it in.   

 I'm awaiting for my Pixel 6a  at the end of the month (I'll buy it when i get paid) the reviews online are very good.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2022)

6 October is taking forever. c'mon. want my hands on the 7.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2022)

Well, I'm in. I was going to buy a travel compact but the Pixel 7 Pro camera pretty much destroys the ones I was looking at, and the fact they're throwing in a free Pixel watch means I've just bought my new phone for 3 years!


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2022)

It automatically transcribes voice messages. Oh yes.

And auto screening suspected spam calls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2022)

3 year contract seems harsh though.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> 3 year contract seems harsh though.


I always buy phones outright.


Here's the full promo video. There is some pretty amazing photography stuff in there. The Recorder is going to be a godsend for me.


(skip the first ten mins or so)


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 6, 2022)

I've ordered the Pixel 7. Pro is too expensive for me. But nice to get free Bud Pro with the order


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 7, 2022)

Hmm.  I could trade in my Pixel 5 for £210 and get the 256GB Pixel 7 plus free Buds Pro for £489/£20 per month for 2 years.  That's tempting.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2022)

i was going to do a trade in for my pixel 3xl but i like to keep a spare phone just in case the main one get damaged. Came in handy when the pixel 4 broke and I reverted back to pixel 3 xl


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 10, 2022)

must  admit, now thinking maybe I should have gone for the Pro...?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm thinking Pro too.

There's a good trade-in deal at Carphone Warehouse atm which I'll have a look at on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, its been shipped. I'm going to return it. I ordered with paypal credit, but realised last night if I dont pay the full amount in 4 months, they will charge interest. fuck that. Tried ordering the pro, got approved by klarna but the first payment wont go through. called klarna and they arent sure why and informed me to contact experian to check as some details with experian might be different and to get a screenshot from experian. fuck that I thought. So will just wait for reviews and order it elsewhere on a payment plan.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I'm thinking Pro too.
> 
> There's a good trade-in deal at Carphone Warehouse atm which I'll have a look at on the way home tomorrow.


I'd suggest you get one quickly while the extremely generous extra gifts are on offer!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2022)

editor said:


> I'd suggest you get one quickly while the extremely generous extra gifts are on offer!


Payday Friday  

Google's shop says buy before the 17th to get the goodies


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2022)

Do I 'need' 256gb??


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 12, 2022)

Probably not?

This is a year into a pixel 6 pro


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 12, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Do I 'need' 256gb??


I would because I like to have a LOT of music downloaded for when I'm in the wilds with poor signal


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2022)

Here's a bloody great review from someone who knows his onions


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 13, 2022)

How problematic will this be?  How do you check if an app is 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> How problematic will this be?  How do you check if an app is 32 or 64 bit?




Apparently all apps on Play store should have supported 64 bit since 2019 so I can't see there being that many.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 14, 2022)

Order the Pixel 7 Pro. Picking up from a local Curry's tomorrow. Apparently you have to put a claim in for the Headphones/Smart watch and you get it within 60 days.

Think i will go for the smart watch as I have never owned one before and i will lose the headphones within a week


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Order the Pixel 7 Pro. Picking up from a local Curry's tomorrow. Apparently you have to put a claim in for the Headphones/Smart watch and you get it within 60 days.
> 
> Think i will go for the smart watch as I have never owned one before and i will lose the headphones within a week


I ordered mine direct from Google and the watch and phone arrived yesterday. Just going to set them up now!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2022)

Anyone setting up their new phone might find this guide handy 


			Set up your Pixel phone - Pixel Phone Help
		


And here's where you can find the SIM slot


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 14, 2022)

editor said:


> I ordered mine direct from Google and the watch and phone arrived yesterday. Just going to set them up now!


Oh! Perhaps I will be picking up the watch as well then!


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 14, 2022)

7 pro vs Canon 5d DSLR. Long time since I have been excited about a new phone being delivered









						Pixel 7 Pro Actually Challenges My $10,000 DSLR Camera Gear
					

My full-frame Canon camera is better. But the Google smartphone's zoom, macro and Night Sight skills open creative options far beyond snapshots.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 15, 2022)

Walked into local Carphone Currys this morning, traded in my 3yr old Samsung for £220 against a Pro. Left within 15 minutes. All good. I can claim the watch later. What's the watch like editor ?

I went for the Obsidian 256gb Pro on a contract which will see me paying just over the cost of the 256gb 7. I'll probably sell the pixel watch and knock that off the cost too. Unless I love it, in which case I'll sell my Ticwatch 3 Pro.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 15, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> 7 pro vs Canon 5d DSLR. Long time since I have been excited about a new phone being delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The zoom is a huge step. Almost tempted to cough up.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Walked into local Carphone Currys this morning, traded in my 3yr old Samsung for £220 against a Pro. Left within 15 minutes. All good. I can claim the watch later. What's the watch like editor ?
> 
> I went for the Obsidian 256gb Pro on a contract which will see me paying just over the cost of the 256gb 7. I'll probably sell the pixel watch and knock that off the cost too. Unless I love it, in which case I'll sell my Ticwatch 3 Pro.


I was using a Fossil Wear OS watch and it was seriously shit. So far I've been impressed with the Pixel watch. And the phone camera has started to really blow me away


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2022)

The charging port on my 6 has started playing up after less then a year. I don't even take it dirt places like I've done past phones. It's always a massive faff to work the best way to sort these things.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The charging port on 6 has started playing up after less then a year. I don't even take it dirt places like I've done past phones. It's always a massive faff to work the best way to sort these things.



I use this kind of thing. It's a fiver on th'Amazon.  Sometimes shite* can be pulled out of ports *very gently* with a *wooden* cocktail stick.




* not actual shit


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I use this kind of thing. It's a fiver on th'Amazon.  Sometimes shite* can be pulled out of ports *very gently* with a *wooden* cocktail stick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 347498
> ...



I'll give it a go, but I don't think it's this. I've done some cleaning there and it doesn't look manky.

It started when it just buzzed for ages one night and woke me up to a message that the port was now clear of debris and moisture. My S8 some phone ago used to get phantom moisture after which it wouldn't charge for hours, drove me up the wall.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2022)

Screen protectors?

Do I need one?  I've gone with a case that doesn't protect the glass.  The *Case-Mate screenies* are oos on Google's store page.

The phone has Corning's Gorilla Glass Victus*, but even so.
Have any of you bought a screen protector?  editor steveseagull donkyboy PursuedByBears


* Gorilla Glass Victus | Toughest Gorilla Glass Yet | Corning Gorilla Glass


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Screen protectors?
> 
> Do I need one?  I've gone with a case that doesn't protect the glass.  The Case-mate screenies are oos on Google's store page.
> 
> ...



You didn't tag me but...

Unless you live a very sheltered life then yes. Even the toughest glass gets small scratches over years, just from pocket wear. The newer style made from a thin sheet of glass are way nicer then the horrible film things of old. And when they look knacked it's nice to peel it of and see just how good you screen still looks and put a new one on.

The only downside is that many can make the onscreen finger print reader a bitess accurate.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You didn't tag me but...
> 
> Unless you live a very sheltered life then yes. Even the toughest glass gets small scratches over years, just from pocket wear. The newer style made from a thin sheet of glass are way nicer then the horrible film things of old. And when they look knacked it's nice to peel it of and see just how good you screen still looks and put a new one on.
> 
> The only downside is that many can make the onscreen finger print reader a bitess accurate.



I found that the fingerprint reader on the screen of my Samsung A71 was crap after I applied a glass protector, even with the facility that is supposed to counteract this turned on in the settings.   I notice that the Pixel has this setting too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I found that the fingerprint reader on the screen of my Samsung A71 was crap after I applied a glass protector, even with the facility that is supposed to counteract this turned on in the settings.   I notice that the Pixel has this setting too.



It seems a bit luck of the draw in regards to the one you buy.I miss having the reader on the back or side.

Even more fustrating as Ive got work email on mine, so cant use a swipe.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 16, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Screen protectors?
> 
> Do I need one?  I've gone with a case that doesn't protect the glass.  The *Case-Mate screenies* are oos on Google's store page.
> 
> ...



I purchased this as I start. Not sure how well it will protect the screen from a fall. Will get another one later on. Ideally I want a tempered glass screen protector. they really do protect the screen as my pixel 3xl would testify. dropped it a few times with the glass shattering. Took the protector off, and the screen was perfect. 









						For Google Pixel 7 6 6a 6 7 Pro 5G Full Screen Curved Fit TPU Screen Protector  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For Google Pixel 7 6 6a 6 7 Pro 5G Full Screen Curved Fit TPU Screen Protector at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




For case, I got this:



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/X-level-Anti-Scratch-Silicone-Shockproof-Protective-Blue/dp/B0BBMS1S66/ref=sr_1_33?crid=1UJWL95CRJNZZ&keywords=pixel%2B7%2Bcase&qid=1663961758&s=electronics&sprefix=pixel%2B7%2Bcase%2Celectronics%2C63&sr=1-33&th=1


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 17, 2022)

Seen this on Twitter earlier. I haven't had chance to try the camera out much myself.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh yeah - forgot to mention - when I bought mine at Currys they told me they gave a 2-year warranty now on phones.

Anything wrong in the first 30 days and they just take it off you and give you a brand new one. After that, they send it off for repair.

Just thought I'd mention if you're thinking of getting one and warranty length is a concern.  I used to use John Lewis for this reason but I don't live anywhere near one these days, so taking stuff back involves a lengthy drive.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 17, 2022)

Curry's arsed up my delivery on Saturday (as they arse up or lie about every delivering on a Saturday) so picked my pro up today. So far so good. will take it out for some photography some time this week but the stuff I have taken in my back garden has been impressive


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

The camera is noticeably miles better than the one on the P30 Pro and that was pretty amazing. This was taken on a very dark night.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

The battery life is nowhere near as good as the P30 Pro but then that might be because I'm using the phone so much more.
The phone also has a clever thing that recognises and lists the tracks that it hears and does it from an on-phone database. Bloody great if you're a DJ and like to know the tracks you heard when you were out (without having to faff with Shazam)!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> The battery life is nowhere near as good as the P30 Pro but then that might be because I'm using the phone so much more.
> The phone also has a clever thing that recognises and lists the tracks that it hears and does it from an on-phone database. Bloody great if you're a DJ and like to know the tracks you heard when you were out (without having to faff with Shazam)!


It does what?!  Wheres that setting?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 20, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> It does what?!  Wheres that setting?


Search the settings for now playing


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> It does what?!  Wheres that setting?


Here -> Find out what music is playing near you - Pixel Phone Help


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

Some handy tips here. I really like the double click to launch the camera.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2022)

Cheers wtfftw editor  - unbelievably, I haven't taken a photo yet as I've been_ veh _busy at work and when outdoors it has been pissing it down since last weekend.  Off to Greece on Sunday, though, so I'll give it a workout there.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> Here -> Find out what music is playing near you - Pixel Phone Help


I have this on my lock screen on my Pixel 6 (and had it before on my 3XL) and it's a fantastic feature. You can go into history and look up songs you have heard recently too. It's one of my favourite features ever on a mobile.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Cheers wtfftw editor  - unbelievably, I haven't taken a photo yet as I've been_ veh _busy at work and when outdoors it has been pissing it down since last weekend.  Off to Greece on Sunday, though, so I'll give it a workout there.


I'm going on my first holiday for at least 4 years soon, and this will be the first time I've decided that the phone camera will be good enough.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 21, 2022)

Mine was quite buggy when I got it but it seems to have settled down after a few updates. The battery life is deffo not the best and the charging is not as fast as I have had before but I get a full day out of it with moderate use. Plus it is still fairly quick to put a few hours worth of charge to top it up. 

Other than that, it rocks.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 21, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Walked into local Carphone Currys this morning, traded in my 3yr old Samsung for £220 against a Pro. Left within 15 minutes. All good. I can claim the watch later. What's the watch like editor ?
> 
> I went for the Obsidian 256gb Pro on a contract which will see me paying just over the cost of the 256gb 7. I'll probably sell the pixel watch and knock that off the cost too. Unless I love it, in which case I'll sell my Ticwatch 3 Pro.


the watch seems to be getting very average/poor reviews


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 21, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> the watch seems to be getting very average/poor reviews


Aye, seen a few 3/5s.

Unless it is markedly better than my TicWatch it's going on eBay towards Christmas when they've issued a few updates to improve any known problems from the reviews.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Walked into local Carphone Currys this morning, traded in my 3yr old Samsung for £220 against a Pro. Left within 15 minutes. All good. I can claim the watch later. What's the watch like editor ?
> 
> I went for the Obsidian 256gb Pro on a contract which will see me paying just over the cost of the 256gb 7. I'll probably sell the pixel watch and knock that off the cost too. Unless I love it, in which case I'll sell my Ticwatch 3 Pro.



I'm pretty pleased with the watch and since it cost me fuck all, it's a bloody bargain!   Battery life is way better than some reviews suggested and it's simply miles better than my last Wear OS watch (The Fossil 4).  And of course, it's going to get better over time as Google as more features/refine it. I like the fact that its so light on my wrist too - so much so that sometimes I have to check I've got it on!



> Overall, this is an excellent smartwatch built on a world-class platform. It's also slightly more affordable than some rivals, and it feels like a true competitor for the best Apple has to offer. If Google can fix the back, rejigger the band and add a slightly larger battery, the Pixel Watch could be unbeatable.











						Google Pixel Watch review
					

The best Wear OS showcase




					www.techradar.com
				












						Google Pixel Watch review
					

Google gets most things right with its first smartwatch




					www.tomsguide.com


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Aye, seen a few 3/5s.
> 
> Unless it is markedly better than my TicWatch it's going on eBay towards Christmas when they've issued a few updates to improve any known problems from the reviews.


Trust me it's fucking miles better than a TicWatch (I had one and had to send it back because it was so clunky).


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 21, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Aye, seen a few 3/5s.
> 
> Unless it is markedly better than my TicWatch it's going on eBay towards Christmas when they've issued a few updates to improve any known problems from the reviews.


it looks pretty (if you ignore the massive bezel) , but inaccurate GPS & poor battery let it down. it tells the time well though!


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> it looks pretty (if you ignore the massive bezel) , but inaccurate GPS & poor battery let it down. it tells the time well though!


Go fuck yourself with your transparently pathetic trolling. Take a week off.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

This review pretty much sums up my excoerience



> When you wait so long for something, it becomes harder for it to live up to expectations. However, the Google Pixel Watch has gone beyond mine in many ways.
> 
> It really is the only smartwatch I would consider wearing beyond the review period and this largely comes down to its beautiful design. Not only does it look and feel great, with its own personality, but it’s also compact, light and comfortable, too.
> 
> ...











						Google Pixel Watch review: Smooth operator
					

The wait is over for an own-brand Google smartwatch. The Pixel Watch is an excellent all-round option even if it does fall short in a couple of ways




					www.techadvisor.com
				




As someone who's had a bit of a heart scare recently, having a heartbeat monitor update _every second_ is wonderful for checking what's going on.

A decent review here too:









						Google Pixel Watch review: It's finally here, and it's good
					

Checking pretty much all of the boxes.




					www.androidcentral.com
				




I find this comment bizarre:


> From the curved glass to the digital crown, Google isn’t shy that it took its design cues for the Pixel Watch from Apple. I



It looks nothing like the Apple Watch. It's a different bloody shape for starters!









						Google Pixel Watch review: it’s a smarter Fitbit
					

Its issues are fixable so long as Google stays the wearable course.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2022)

The Pixel feature of automatically recognising and listing tracks it hears (without using internet connectivity) has proved to be far more fun that I expected. It's essentially providing the soundtrack to my holiday, with each bar and cafe contributing their own vibe. Love it!


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy to report that the Pixel watch's battery is definitely improving over time. I charged it before I went to bed last night around 2.30am, had the always on display since I woke up, checked the weather, heartbeat and ECG, quite as few notifications and used a few 'OK Google commands and the battery is still at 74%.


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 23, 2022)

My free one that I got with my Pro 7 is being couriered tomorrow


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2022)

I've not heard about mine yet steveseagull  - my claim has been processed/accepted, though. 

I'll sell it unless I love it more than my Ticwatch Pro 3. The plan was to get a Pixel Pro cheap by selling the watch and taking advantage of Currys mad trade-in deal.

Good to hear that the updates are improving the device editor


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I've not heard about mine yet steveseagull  - my claim has been processed/accepted, though.
> 
> I'll sell it unless I love it more than my Ticwatch Pro 3. The plan was to get a Pixel Pro cheap by selling the watch and taking advantage of Currys mad trade-in deal.
> 
> Good to hear that the updates are improving the device editor


I'm pretty sure you'll find it a_ huge _improvement over the Ticwatch! 
The health data (exercise, heart, ECG etc) that the watch delivers is incredible.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll find it a_ huge _improvement over the Ticwatch!
> The health data (exercise, heart, ECG etc) that the watch delivers is incredible.



Hope so / We'll see

in other news...


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 23, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The plan was to get a Pixel Pro cheap by selling the watch and taking advantage of Currys mad trade-in deal.


Aye, my plan as well but I know I am going to end up keeping it


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 24, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hope so / We'll see
> 
> in other news...



Oyster doesn't do that with Apple so doubtful imo


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 24, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Aye, my plan as well but I know I am going to end up keeping it


Got my text earlier today. It's on its way.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hope so / We'll see
> 
> in other news...



Info here 






						Use contactless payments for Transport for London (TfL) - Google Wallet
					

Discover how Google Wallet enables you to use your phone to add and pay for your TfL services, so you can tap and go to travel London.




					wallet.google
				









						Make contactless payments with Google Pixel Watch - Google Pixel Watch Help
					

How to Use Google Wallet on your Google Pixel Watch With Google Wallet on Google Pixel Watch, you can store your credit and debit cards for contactless payments. Add a



					support.google.com


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 25, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Got my text earlier today. It's on its way.


Mine has just arrived. Was showing on yodel's site as penned in for delivery tomorrow so a day earlier.

Question for anyone, if for example I used it to get a TFL bus somewhere, but when I come back the battery is dead and I use my phone to pay for the return journey, is that OK or will it screw my daily travel cap up?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2022)

FFS, I'VE missed Yodel by 15 minutes, bet it was my watch


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

FFS

I really like it


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 28, 2022)

Me too. Think I am going to keep it!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

Yeah. FFS. 

It seems to charge pretty quick too.

It was on thirty something % when I went for a shower, not a quick one admittedly, but it was on ninety something five minutes ago and is on 98% now, *and* it was doing an update.


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes. The first three days the battery life was terrible but it is now doing a good 24 hours


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> FFS
> 
> I really like it


Well, I did tell you! My last WearOS watch was the Fossil 4 which was supposed to the best one you could buy and the Pixel outperforms it in every single category. 
The only downside is that it's so light I sometimes have to check if I've got it on!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Well, I did tell you! My last WearOS watch was the Fossil 4 which was supposed to the best one you could buy and the Pixel outperforms it in every single category.
> The only downside is that it's so light I sometimes have to check if I've got it on!


Yeah, it's certainly better than most of the smartwatches I've had in the past.  I prefer it to the only other WearOS watch I've had (Ticwatch Pro 3 GPS) mainly because it's smaller and lighter but does lots. Well see how I go. The fact I have a Pixel phone probably helps as they integrate so well.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 7, 2022)

New features have dropped. Noticeably Google VPN (for free) and clear calling. It processes the sound via AI to take out background noises like if you have the radio on or are making a call from the tube or any other noisy environment.

You have to turn both these features on in the settings.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> New features have dropped. Noticeably Google VPN (for free) and clear calling. It processes the sound via AI to take out background noises like if you have the radio on or are making a call from the tube or any other noisy environment.
> 
> You have to turn both these features on in the settings.



How paranoid do you have to be to use a VPN for calls? And if you are then do you trust Google?


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 9, 2022)

I dunno, I think it is more aimed at keeping your connection secure on public WIFI for example


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> I dunno, I think it is more aimed at keeping your connection secure on public WIFI for example



I missed the and


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 23, 2022)

How is everyone's Pixel watch going? Loving mine and not worn a watch for 30 years.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 23, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> How is everyone's Pixel watch going? Loving mine and not worn a watch for 30 years.



I like it a lot and have decided to keep mine rather than eBaying it, which was the original idea, but I'll be selling the Ticwatch I bought a few months earlier..

I have a question for the Hive Mind, though... 

At night I put it into Bedtime Mode (standard) to save battery life etc.
In the morning I put it on to charge when I am in the shower and take it off BM when I put the watch on if I remember.
Is anyone else experiencing the Pixel phone being silent for calls, messages, and notifications in the morning/day after being in BM?

Or have I switched some silent mode on somewhere?  When I turn Bluetooth off on the phone, it rings, the messages beep etc as usual.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> How is everyone's Pixel watch going? Loving mine and not worn a watch for 30 years.


If mine was nicked/broken, I'd feel compelled to get another one immediately.  That's how much I like it!
The heartbeat/ECG stuff has been really handy (and calming/reassuring) for me too


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 23, 2022)

editor said:


> If mine was nicked/broken, I'd feel compelled to get another one immediately.  That's how much I like it!
> The heartbeat/ECG stuff has been really handy (and calming/reassuring) for me too


Aye. Same. I would have to get a new one. I do not use the heartbeat thing but totally get why it is a godsend for you. 

So good for not having to get your phone out to read messages in dodgy areas as well.  plus all the football scores straight to my wrist.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 23, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I like it a lot and have decided to keep mine rather than eBaying it, which was the original idea, but I'll be selling the Ticwatch I bought a few months earlier..
> 
> I have a question for the Hive Mind, though...
> 
> ...


Not had this issue. maybe do a factory reset and reconnect it to your phone again?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Got myself a Pixel 6 yesterday after the 3 gave up last week. Wasn't keen on getting a big phone and the free photo storage on the 3 was a bonus but £300 seems a good deal and I'm sure I'll get used to it. 

Annoyingly, 3 of the cables I used with the 3 don't work with the 6


----------



## MBV (Dec 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Got myself a Pixel 6 yesterday after the 3 gave up last week. Wasn't keen on getting a big phone and the free photo storage on the 3 was a bonus but £300 seems a good deal and I'm sure I'll get used to it.
> 
> Annoyingly, 3 of the cables I used with the 3 don't work with the 6


I've gone for a 6 too on that deal also coming from a 3. Amazon are delivering it on Thu. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MBV (Dec 29, 2022)

How are you getting on Part 2 ? I'm very happy with the camera. The size and placement of the finger print reader will take some getting used to.

Quick snap:


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 30, 2022)

MBV said:


> How are you getting on Part 2 ? I'm very happy with the camera. The size and placement of the finger print reader will take some getting used to.
> 
> Quick snap:



I'm getting quite comfortable with it. It already doesn't feel as big as my work phone even though it's the same size.

Unfortunately the weather's not been great here so not been out anywhere to take any pictures.

Well tbh it wasn't bad today but I was busy watching telly.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 30, 2022)

editor said:


> If mine was nicked/broken, I'd feel compelled to get another one immediately.  That's how much I like it!
> The heartbeat/ECG stuff has been really handy (and calming/reassuring) for me too



Health stuff.

Are we all using the Fitbit app or summat else in the main?  I am using Fitbit on the 6-month free trial of Premium that came with the watch.
I very probably won't pay after that's up tbh.

What's the free substitute? Google Health (is it?)? or summat else?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Health stuff.
> 
> Are we all using the Fitbit app or summat else in the main?  I am using Fitbit on the 6-month free trial of Premium that came with the watch.
> I very probably won't pay after that's up tbh.
> ...


Fitbit still offers loads of info on the non-subscription service, otherwise there's Google Fit.

Edit to add: you've prompted me give the 6 month free subscription a go and I'm thinking if I decide to stick with it I may be able to cover the costs with Google Rewards.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Fitbit still offers loads of info on the non-subscription service, otherwise there's Google Fit.
> 
> Edit to add: you've prompted me give the 6 month free subscription a go and I'm thinking if I decide to stick with it I may be able to cover the costs with Google Rewards.



Ahhh, didn't think about Rewards.  How much is it?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ahhh, didn't think about Rewards.  How much is it?


If you're prepared to put up with the same inane questions, I reckon you can make around £3-10/month. Fitbit is £8/month, I think


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Health stuff.
> 
> Are we all using the Fitbit app or summat else in the main?  I am using Fitbit on the 6-month free trial of Premium that came with the watch.
> I very probably won't pay after that's up tbh.
> ...


What do you get on premium that you don’t get on free?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 30, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> What do you get on premium that you don’t get on free?



There's a comparison chart thingy at the bottom of this page





						Fitbit Premium
					

Turn your Fitbit stats into personalised health and fitness guidance. Unlock deeper personalised insights, guided programmes, sleep and relaxation tools, plus workouts from Fitbit and popular brands to help you reach your goals.




					www.fitbit.com
				




I think the only thing I'd miss is the sleep insights (i don't sleep well) but I reckon I can get something else that does that for free/less


----------



## editor (Friday at 6:52 PM)

Despite having full insurance on every phone I've ever owned I've always ended up sticking an ugly case on it. Well, this time I've decided to go for something thinner and more about protecting it from scratches than a major fall - after all, I'm covered for that.

So I can REALLY recommend the Ultimate Shield case. It makes the phone feel so much slicker - as soon as my nephew saw it he ordered one and dumped his chunky one. They also make the phone look really good too IMO














						Ultimate Thin Case for Google Pixel 7 Pro
					

The best super thin case for your Google Pixel 7 Pro. Designed to protect your phone while keeping its original sleek look. Precision engineered with a perfect fit and cut-outs for all ports and buttons. Branding free with a beautiful choice of finishes for an amazing unique and clean look.




					www.ultimateshield.co.uk


----------

